# (HELP) ASUS Armoury Crate installation ERROR (error 100, 101 or 105)



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello dear ASUS People, any idea on how to Workaround this? is not installing on a system no matter what i do, my internet is good
any help will be appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## han32 (Nov 12, 2021)

no hope...I'm reinstalling windows..because Armoury Crate messing firewall and windows itself...
never use it anymore


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2021)

Armoury crate is really, really, REALLY bad.
They have a cleanup tool to help delete existing broken installs of it, but even that tool leaves a LOT of bloat behind (third party RGB programs, always running services, etc)


Their own instructions lead you to a dead link with no download -.-








Fortunately, i have my copy from a few weeks ago:









						1.11 MB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 13, 2021)

han32 said:


> no hope...I'm reinstalling windows..because Armoury Crate messing firewall and windows itself...
> never use it anymore


Been there, done that, neva, eva, neva again....... this forum is as close as that crap will EVA get to any of my rigs, hehehe


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 14, 2021)

It is though, VERY important doing nothing beside, even if u want to...
this *shtty program is totally sensitive.
i recommend installing this at very last as well when every other driver is setup.









						Combine Asus ARMOURY Crate with G.SKILL Trident Z Lighting Control App (working Version) Windows 10/11 __ How to.
					

Hello Guys,   I would like to show you today after endless attempts how to bring the let's call it "somewhat complicated and idiosyncratic program" Asus Armoury Crate with the G.Skill lighting software in harmony so that you can use both and finally design the memory according to your individual...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




here u can find the uninstall tool as well, and to reinstall too.


----------

